# huge problem!!



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so I was running my Atlas Genset and we hit some dirty track and I had to push the loco quite a distance while the decoder doesn't have power. so I get to a clean section and the FWD headlights don't come on but the REV ones work fine. also the loco will not move in ether direction. I have full control of all the sounds but no motor/FWD lights. Any help would be greatly helpful.---Using NCE power cab and MRC decoder.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

MRC decoders are known to fail like that. 

First thing to do is a decoder reset. My father-in-law has an ABBA set that is all MRC. The lead loco did the same thing yours did. After resetting, it came back to life. If it did not comeback, the I would have replaced it with a Soundtraxx.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

ok thanks rrgrassi will try that tomrrow after school.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Anytime!! Good Luck with it!


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

ns300 said:


> ok thanks rrgrassi will try that tomrrow after school.


Be certain to try the reset on your programming track if you have one. Also be prepared to try the reset several times.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

ns300 said:


> Ok so I was running my Atlas Genset and we hit some dirty track and I had to push the loco quite a distance while the decoder doesn't have power. so I get to a clean section and the FWD headlights don't come on but the REV ones work fine. also the loco will not move in ether direction. I have full control of all the sounds but no motor/FWD lights. Any help would be greatly helpful.---Using NCE power cab and MRC decoder.


DIRTY TRACK 

What are we going to do with you, son. tsk tsk. 

Possibly the on/off/on/off power when your loco hit that
track did foul the programming of your decoder.

But, you sure do want to clean up your track...and
the loco wheels also.

Don


----------



## fred up (Apr 29, 2013)

Set CV8 to 8 (factory default) and then program as wanted. Use programming track or lose all loco settings if on track.


----------



## FranksHOLighting (Dec 17, 2012)

*nc300*

sounds like you jammed, hopefully didn't strip, a gear. Also you may have just pushed your gears out of line. The fact that you are not getting power to one section of lights may mean your motor is pulling to many amps and burnt out a wire --hopefully not the motor. The motor would definitly pull more amps if a gear were jammed.


----------



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Thank*

Thanks everyone for the quick reply's but it was not enough. tried everything but no cigar.
It is not the loco as I converted it to DC and it ran perfectly. so thanks but I am going to have to by another decoder, probley a very small NCE decoder as it is a pain in the butt to put sound in the engine.
Thumbs down for MRC :thumbsdown:.
A BIG THANKS TO ALL,
Spencer


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I would use a Soundtraxx or Digitrax non sound before an NCE Decoder. I had wires break at the solder joint on NCE decoders. 

Never had issues w/Soundtraxx or Digitrax.

The NCE Power Cab is nice, though.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree totally,I've had the same problem with NCE decoders.


----------

